# quartz 2d, carbon, and c++



## munificent (Jan 31, 2002)

is it possible to write a c++ carbon app that uses quartz for drawing in os x?
i can get c++ to work fine, but i can't seem to find a non-cocoa way of getting a context for a window.

anyone have any ideas here?

- bob.


----------



## bwanabob (Feb 11, 2002)

According to apple, you can intermix ObjC and C++ code together.
I have yet to try this out.

bob...


----------



## tie (Feb 11, 2002)

Use QuickDraw to get the window context and convert it to a Quartz context as per the example in the Quartz manual.


----------



## munificent (Feb 13, 2002)

i'll have to check that out. for my project, i decided to go with gl on os 9 for now, but in the future, i'd like to play with quartz.


----------

